# Bmx Präsentation Tipps gesucht



## _Streetrider_ (4. November 2014)

Hallo!

Halte bald eine Präsentation über das Bmx und mache mir gerade Gedanken, welche Themen (Unterthemen) ich dort alle miteinfließen lassen soll. Hätte daher jetzt gerne eure Meinungen/Tipps was ihr wichtig fändet.

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## UTC01 (5. November 2014)

wie lang soll der spaß in welchem kontext denn sein? und welchen bezug hast du zum bmx?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Streetrider_ (5. November 2014)

ca 4 min soll der vortrag gehen. bmx ist das hauptthema also einfach alles darüber.


----------



## oldschool racer (6. November 2014)

Hi, 

1. Bicycle Motocross (USA)
2. ET hats nach Deutschland gebracht
3. Subkulturen fanden weltweit einzug


----------



## UTC01 (6. November 2014)

Also je nachdem wie schnell du so sprichst (hängt so ziemlich von deiner Vortragserfahrung ab) sind 4min Vortrag ungefähr 520-720 Wörter. Die Tendenz sollte dabei eher zur 520 gehen als zur 720. Falls du PowerPoint benutzen willst oder sollst, gilt dort als "Regel" 2-3 Folien pro Minute - daran hält sich aber meist kein Schwein. Falls du es also nutzen willst/sollst würde ich vorschlagen die Folien sehr Bilder lastig zu gestalten und diese je nachdem wo du gerade im Text bist weiterzuklicken. Dabei würde ich pro reine Bild-Folie eine Verweildauer von minimal 30sek vorschlagen - je mehr Bilder auf der Folie sind, desto länger muss sie stehen bleiben (gleiches gilt für Text, nur weitaus länger). Wenn du mit Prezi arbeiten willst gelten grundsätzlich ähnliche Regeln, nur dass du hier durch die vorgespielte Interaktivität einen etwas höheren Durchlauf bei etwas weniger Inhalt pro "Folie" leisten kannst.

Inhaltlich kann in 4min nicht wirklich viel abgedeckt werden, dementsprechend nimm dir da nicht zuviel vor. Die oben genannte Wortzahl entspricht bei Times New Roman in Word Standard Seitenrandformatierung, 1,5fachem Zeilenabstand und 12pt Schriftgröße in etwas 1,5 Seiten. Diese 1,5 Seiten würde ich an deiner Stelle mit den ausgewählten Inhalten in einem "so wie du sprichst"-Stil vorformulieren, ein paar Mal vorm Spiegel für dich selsbt vom Text aus abgelesen üben und einsprechen, dabei die Zeit stoppen und merken wie lange du brauchst - je nachdem ob es passt oder nicht die Länge des Textes anpassen. Das Ganze dann so oft machen, bis du den Text einigermaßen auswendig kannst und dir nur ein paar strukturierte Stichworte für das Vortragen reichen.

Als grobe Strukturierung des Inhaltlichen würde ich der Einfachheit halber auf Wikipedia zurückgreifen, also:

- Abriss wo der Sport/das Rad her kommt
- Das Rad ansich vorstellen (vlt ein "ursprüngliches" mit Bezeichnung der Bauteile als Bild)
- Die unterschiedlichen Disziplinen kurz nennen, geteilt in die Ursprünglichen und die Aktuellen
- Aktuelle Entwicklungnen nennen, z.B. seit Jahr XY Olympische Sportart
- Ausblick: wird auch heute noch gefahren, scheint nicht auszusterben und im Gegensatz zu den 90ern wieder aufzuleben (eigene Einschätzung, nicht zitierbar)

Das sind 5 Unterpunkte, pro Unterpunkte hast du also keine Minute Zeit. Aktuelles und Ausblick würde ich zusammen in 1min packen, bleibt für den Rest jeweils eine Minute. Unter Berücksichtigung der oben genannten Eckpunkte: mach was draus


----------



## _Streetrider_ (6. November 2014)

Danke UTC01 sehr gute Antwort


----------



## _Streetrider_ (6. November 2014)

oldschool woher stammt die Information, dass es durch ET bekannt wurde?


----------



## RISE (6. November 2014)

Bei 4min hast du kaum Zeit für Unterthemen. Kurzer Geschichtsabriss, was sich alles draus entwickelt hat und wie der aktuelle Stand ist.


----------



## oldschool racer (7. November 2014)

>>woher stammt die Information<<

Von mir und zig hundert anderen.


----------



## _Streetrider_ (7. November 2014)

oldschool ich meinte eigentlich ob du mir den link davon geben könntest?


----------



## oldschool racer (8. November 2014)

Keine Ahnung obs da ein Link gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lousa (12. November 2014)

_Streetrider_ schrieb:


> oldschool woher stammt die Information, dass es durch ET bekannt wurde?



Ein konkreter Beleg dafür ist vermutlich u. a. aus den Umsatzzahlen der damaligen BMX-Bike Produzenten zu entnehmen. Es ist jedenfalls die verbreitete Meinung (der ich zustimme, da es mir exakt so erging), das E.T. den BMX Markt in Deutschland/Europa angeschoben hat, hier ein Artikel aus der Taz:

http://www.taz.de/!96047/


----------

